# Hello from the far away land of Lithuania (North Europe)



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello to everyone! 
I read this forum quite often so in the end I decided to sign up, too. 

As the title says, I am from the small and unknown country of Lithuania, which is situated in the northern part of Europe.

I'm 28 years old, and have been riding for about 16 years. Most of them were spent in professional training - every day in the stables, 8am till 8pm, riding up to 10 horses, competing in jumping, working for a member of the National SJ team, preparing young horses for competitions, etc. 

Then after a serious back injury my 'pro career' halted, and I turned my attention to training horses and riders - something I've always wanted to do. I still rode, but much less, and couldn't do a lot of jumping or even sitting trot because of the condition of my spine.

So since around 2006 I have been establishing myself as a trainer/instructor, and have studied and worked in the UK, Denmark, Sweden, and, of course, Lithuania.

In 2011 my son was born, and I was off riding for the longest period ever! It's been almost 2 years, and I am only back in the saddle now - or rather trying to get back in to it which has proven rather difficult because of the weight gain and some physical problems and surgeries which I had in the past two years.

The most difficult thing is that in the past 4 years I have literally doubled in size... In 2008 I weighed around 65kg which is around 135lbs, and today I weigh around 270lbs... In the equestrian world it is not easy being the fat girl! Especially in my country where most people are size 0, and I have NEVER met ANYONE of my stature riding horses here in LT. Luckily enough my reputation means I still have a lot of riders and am asked to travel round the country for lessons, however, I seriously limits my ability to get back in to the ridden part of my job. The people at my stable are amazing friends, and I've never heard a word from them, but I do get stares from strangers even when I teach others, they probably think 'what does this fattie know about riding, her *** is the size of a tractor'.

It's not easy losing weight for me now because my metabolism has been slowed down as a result of the meds I'm on, and it also makes me crave food. Doesn't help that I'm a comfort eater and have depression - so every time I feel bad - I eat  It's hard but I'm hoping to reach at least 220 to begin with, so that at least I don't feel and look so ridiculous.

Well I've been rambling on for too long now, so I'll stop  If you want to read more about me check out my website which is on my profile, I've also posted some photos in my album (mind you the ones in which I'm in were from the 'good old slimmer days').

Glad to be here


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome Justina, 
It sounds like you have so much experience with horses, that's so great. Don't give up on getting back into shape. Unfortunately, 'life happens' and things change (like injuries and weight gain) but you can do it! 
I have always been very physical and in great shape... then my bad knee just could not make it any longer. I had total knee replacement recently. I'm still in Physical Therapy and YES I've gained weight over the last year or more as my knee was so bad and then recovering from surgery. My point, I have no choice but to begin again. I try and tell myself by summer I will be feeling and looking better. Let people point or laugh or whatever when they see my butt on my QH. (Thank goodness for my big old mare) .. I just keep working at it, some days are easier than others. I have set small goals, my first weight goal is 5 lbs. Just keep telling yourself you can do it!! Best of luck to you! 
Leisa


----------



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words!

Although, as you said, 'life happens' I will try to not let it get the best of me  

Just the other day I got up on a horse that I used to ride before pregnancy and realised just how out of shape I am  
On the plus side I was pleasantly surprised that my hips had become so much more flexible and open than they were before I got pregnant, and I could do all those 'hip breaking' exercises that I torture my students with without pain or tension (which is usually what happens), and I was sitting soooo deeply.

However, having said that my muscles have no tone to speak of  Like I am used to, of course, I started correcting the horse's faults, asking him to move his hindquarters, take contact, do half halts, etc. And wouldn't you know it - the muscles in my thighs and calves immediately gave out and almost started trembling! In trot I was good for 2 circles - and then I was out of breath!
This is when I realised I have to forget about doing anything about the horse for a while and just focus on managing to trot around the school a few times without feeling like I had just run a mile, lol.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome! We're actually neighbors - I'm from Latvia. Good to see somebody from our side of the world here! The community is really friendly and I'm sure you'll have a good time - happy foruming!


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello you! Life does happen... used to ride, stopped... now want to start again but shy to get back into the saddle... I would never even try if I didn't have such a great horse by me. 
Life does happen, but hey, riding is a great way to be alive! 
Never mind the funny stares, you know who you are, keep at it!
K


----------



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

Saranda said:


> Welcome! We're actually neighbors - I'm from Latvia. Good to see somebody from our side of the world here! The community is really friendly and I'm sure you'll have a good time - happy foruming!


Wow, so interesting to meet a neighbour here  Thank you for the warm welcome  Where in Latvia are you from?



Katy and Kaylee said:


> Hello you! Life does happen... used to ride, stopped... now want to start again but shy to get back into the saddle... I would never even try if I didn't have such a great horse by me.
> Life does happen, but hey, riding is a great way to be alive!
> Never mind the funny stares, you know who you are, keep at it!
> K


Hi Katy! You know, horses are the most wonderful confidence givers  It's the first time when you try to get back on that it's difficult to overcome the fear or uncertainty... However, after those first few steps there comes the feeling of relief and joy  Hope you get to feel it soon!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm from Riga and I keep my gelding in a smallish NH facility in Ķekava - I'm a hobby rider, but I hope to go to my first shows this summer.


----------



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

Saranda said:


> I'm from Riga and I keep my gelding in a smallish NH facility in Ķekava - I'm a hobby rider, but I hope to go to my first shows this summer.


Great  What are you going to compete in?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm planning to enter some schooling showjumping shows and then see how it goes from there.


----------



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun! Wish you the best of luck


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, and the same to you!


----------

